

An introduction to Impedance - lifeondave
http://audiodomain.blogspot.com/2014/07/impedance.html

======
danelectro
Good primer on an important electronic sub-topic.

Anyone doing audio or other sensor-handling circuitry should be well enough
versed in this so that their designs come out just as well or better
intuitively in at least this one respect than they do when the equations are
carefully figured in advance.

